

Sell your startup or weekend project. - imtu80

I am considering to quit my job and get involved in a my own venture. I think HN community works on awesome ideas on the side or as a weekend project but due to lack of time, co-founder, marketing skills or even getting involved with an another new idea the old project just sits on their computer.
If you have a side/weekend project or an idea which you started working but no longer interested in it and want to sell then let me know. You can either post it here or email me at imtu80 [at] hotmail. I would like to know, A) Idea/Purpose of it. B) Current users/revenue. C) Asking price.
======
xauronx
A really nice looking time clock web application with up to date feel,
project/time tracking and integration with a payroll service. Free for 5
users, paid above that. My company still uses punch cards and it's ridiculous.

~~~
imtu80
I can check it out, if you can share the link. However, there are tones of
"time clock" apps some are integrated with biometric scanner? How is yours
different than others.

~~~
Gilly_LDN
Can you share some links, this is very similar to something I am building with
an old university buddy. FYI, we are focusing on verticals first; to conquer a
large share of a small market before moving on.

------
wallawe
I like it, are you building the marketplace?

~~~
kombinatorics
He is buying out potentially great ideas for cheap. Smart man.

